# Vermont Castings Stove



## lawandorder (Nov 5, 2009)

My father who is almost 80 has a VC propane stove. He has been having trouble keeping it lit.  THe pilot will light but then it shuts off.  He has contacted the place where he bought it who referred him to a Vermont Castings Repair "person" who lives in Vermont. (1 1/2 hrs away)  The repair poeple dont want to come out to look at it for fear that they will just be wasting money because the trip will probably cost more in time and $ than the repair would be. I know sounds crazy but after a few more phone calls they wont even try to diagnose it.  My question is now what. How do i find a qualified repair person for the stove that is close to where he lives (Plattsburgh NY) and that would be willing to look/fix the unit?   Phone book no good and shop that sold the stove hasnt been much help at all..  Thanks


----------



## Shane (Nov 5, 2009)

It's likely a thermocouple, I would talk with an HVAC company, you might have to obtain the part but they should be able to install it for you.  Is the stove B-vent or Direct Vent?  If it's B-Vent check the spill switch located in the draft hood.  Sometimes they go bad.  Other than that it would be the valve has gone bad, but that is very rare.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 5, 2009)

Those stoves are easy to work on.  Any heating guy should be able to diagnose, provide parts and do the repair in one trip...notice I said "Should"


----------



## Shane (Nov 5, 2009)

Unless it's a Pinnacle.  Changing Thermocouples in those is a test of patience.


----------



## lawandorder (Nov 7, 2009)

Shane-  What valve would it be and how rare is it to go bad.  Thanks to all the quick replies from all


----------



## Shane (Nov 11, 2009)

In 8 years working at a decent sized store I think I replaced maybe 6 valves.  I'm referring to the control valve itself, the "box" with the flame control and on off pilot knob.  Like I say it's really rare that they ever go bad.  Do you know what model you have and whether its a natural vent or direct vent?


----------

